# heat press leaving a square crease



## Cdubs (Dec 2, 2008)

hey guys, whenever i press a label it leaves a square crease around it from the platen. even when i wash the shirt and dry the shirts it doesnt come out? Any ideas?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Heat Press Trace Marks*

are you using a teflon or parchment sheet to protect the shirt from heating to much?


----------



## Cdubs (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Heat Press Trace Marks*

im using a sheet that feels like cookie baking paper, as instructed by the label company. Some shirts i have washed twice and it wont come out. The shirts not burned and the texture of the shirt is fine, its just the crease???? Thanks


----------



## hawrai (Apr 16, 2009)

I have also asked about this problem, but no solution yet, I am having to "blend" the crease using an iron after pressing which is ridiculous. I heard washing gets rid of it only slightly, but you cant sell shirts to customers after washing.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Cdubs said:


> hey guys, whenever i press a label it leaves a square crease around it from the platen. even when i wash the shirt and dry the shirts it doesnt come out? Any ideas?


 
Cdubs, what do you mean by "label"? Just wondering. Is it any chance inkjet heat transfer paper? Or is it an actual label? What is the name of the product you are using? Thnx.

To get rid of the square, another thing you can try is to raise the imprint area up by using mouse pad material.

To really hide any square, you can use mouse pad material that is the same size as the image you are pressing. This works really great if you have the same size image every time, but that's not really practical. 

Here is a link to some really giant sheets of mousepad material. It's really cheap. You can cut whatever size you want from it, and make your own custom mouse pads for your jobs:

Mousepads for Sublimation Imprinting - DyeTrans.com

You're looking down the list for product MP003.

Once you check that over, you can google for other mouse pad suppliers, see if you find a better deal, and if you don't want to cut it yourself, there are pre-cut kits you can pay for. I usually recommend the above product because I've read the feedback from those who have used it, and the price is awesome. 

Best wishes, hope this helps out.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

hawrai said:


> I have also asked about this problem, but no solution yet, I am having to "blend" the crease using an iron after pressing which is ridiculous. I heard washing gets rid of it only slightly, but you cant sell shirts to customers after washing.


 
Dear Rai, my post above may possibly help you out, too. Best regards.


----------



## Cdubs (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks kelly
would it make sense to have a mouse pad bigger then the platen so when you press it, it would be more rounded?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

you can get the pad its i think you get 5 for under $30.00
all different sizes too, for different projects.
Sandy jo


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Cdubs said:


> thanks kelly
> would it make sense to have a mouse pad bigger then the platen so when you press it, it would be more rounded?


 
Well, now, it wouldn't really be a mouse pad bigger than the platen. It's more the other way around.

What you can try to do is if your design is 8x10, use a mouse pad that is just a little bigger than that. This will raise nearly *only* the area that needs the heat.... limiting the amount of shirt that gets the heat to just about the size of the design you are transfering. That may really help reduce the noticability of this other square or rectangle further from the design, where it really stands out. 

As far as cutting your own, with the mousepad material in that link I gave you, that piece is really very big. At 1/4" and 54" x 36", you can really cut alot of pieces out of it, and it's under $16. It's just one possible way to try to solve this problem. Understand you may spend the $16 bucks and it might not do it, but I've been told by others they've had success with it.

It really depends if you are having the same problem that they did or not. What if for some reason, the trouble is somehow linked to the press. ? 

It's not like having the mousepad material will hurt you. With seams and such, I usually end up using my mousepad material to make sure I get a good connection with the pressure of the press and the imprint area. My stuff is usually too little to make sure the seams are off the press to the sides. 

Well, I hope some of this helps you out. If you are sure it is not scorching, or the shirt brand, then this could be it. I hope it resolves for you. These troubles can be very frustrating when you know what the results are that you should be getting.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kelly have you used this with puff transfers,, they do not like me, i do not like them, i can not get a puff transfer to preform, for nothing, lol
Sandy JO
Thanks for the link for the mouse pad stuff,


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

If the puff transfers are the puff vinyl - I would ask Josh Ellsworth, if it was me. He is the man for that stuff. Whenever I've seen folks post on the puff transfers, he seems to solve their problems and they seem happy in their return posts.  I have not yet "puffed" myself. Mrs. B and I are working on this little spring problem I am having.  Such a simple thing, isn't it always the way? 

Seriously, I would ask Josh, he seems to have it nailed down. If you ask him and it works, will you let us know what problem you had and how it resolved. I always feel like if one person has this trouble, than others will, too. That's just how it goes, isn't it? Okay, good luck, Sandy Jo. I hope you get it resolved, I love those puffy transfers! 

NP on the link. I like those pre cut mouse pad kits, but for the money, this pad in the link just can't be beat. And I do believe it has plenty of material to match what comes in the few kits I've seen out there, and then some. Sometimes economics just makes sense. Well, have a great night, thanks for everything with the rhinestones. I always enjoy your posts on "how to".


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kelly, Yep puff, transfers,, not vinyl. i will try with my pad its,, 
Can i help you with your springs? let me know!
Sandy jo
I also enjoy your posts, as well kelly, 
Sandy jo


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Cdubs said:


> hey guys, whenever i press a label it leaves a square crease around it from the platen. even when i wash the shirt and dry the shirts it doesnt come out? Any ideas?


Maybe to much pressure... try decreasing it a bit and see what happens.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Kelly, Yep puff, transfers,, not vinyl.


Who sells them so I can go look at them? =)



> i will try with my pad its,,


What kind of problem are you having with them? I haven't used them, but they rise when heated. I am not sure how the pad its will help, because they help add more pressure right where the image is, so I'm thinking, rising transfer, now raised, so if nothing else changes, I can't figure out what will be better by raising it? What ya got on your mind, because I know you are always figuring out creative solutions? First, what is the actual problem that they are giving you? 




> Can i help you with your springs? let me know!
> Sandy jo


I just need one, or them. I need the right size. Now I'm not sure if I need two different size springs after talking it over with Mrs.B. I just really have to take a minute to call Ross at CleancutBlades. He sold me the blades, both 45 and 60, and the blade holder, and now I just need the spring.

Since I haven't had the cutter up and running yet, it's not a real priority, since it's nothing I've incorporated yet, in other words, I don't miss it bc I've never used it, but I _want _to use it. I invested quite a little bit of coin in this venture now, and it'd be nice to see some cut vinyl to put on a shirt, my wall, a mirror, and whatever other cool thing I want to slap some "neato" on. And glitter vinyl, and puff vinyl, etc. I mean, really... LOL. Mrs. B thinks she might have some of the same springs I need since we both have Graphtec's, but again, I probably just need to call Ross. Thank you, though, I appreciate that. 



> I also enjoy your posts, as well kelly,
> Sandy jo


Thanks.  So how are the puff transfers treating you wrong? What are they doing, or not doing? :/


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ambitious said:


> Maybe to much pressure... try decreasing it a bit and see what happens.


 
_Thank_ you, Nick! I kept failing to remember to add that little tidbit. Thank goodness you posted it - bc sometimes - it could be that simple.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kelly i will have to press one and take a pic, it is not pretty,, lol
the puffy stuff looks like deflated marshmellow,, lol
i have not pressed one in over a year , becuase of that, lol
I will send you a pic for a chuckle,, 
oh got it, the spring for the blade holder,, you know you can just buy another blade holder, i have 2 one for my 45 and one for my 60 so i dont have to change out the blades,, i just mark them so i know which is which, and once you start cutting, there is not turning back, car decals, letting all of the totes around the house, let alone t-shirts and banners and wall art, and my so much... 
when i have a second,, gotta go package orders up,
later,, 
Sandy Jo


----------

